# Run with Angels, Breezy



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh no that is tragic. These accidents can happen unfortunately. Poor girl.:-(


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

We think it was a cougar that spooked them. The sheriff stopped by after and said he saw one run across the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is so sad. of course, I feel bad for the horse to have had to suffer, hopefully only for a short period of time. would your partner like to post that photo of Breezy here?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Some people will get upset that where you are, people use a pistol to put a horse down, but honestly, I think that it would be more cruel to have made her wait for a vet. At least she didn't have to suffer long, though that doesn't make it any easier to lose a beloved horse. Sending lots of hugs and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, we live up in the mountains and vets aren't all that close. It was quick and painless. 

This is the photo I took of their last ride.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Glad that you got some pictures of the last ride. You will be forever grateful that you thought to take them.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sad i'm so sorry!! :-(


----------

